# Miui Question



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Which miui rom has the best batt life, and what kernel aswell , input is appreciated.. thanks.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i like ics-miui and im using the stock kernel which is imo's 
speedtweak settings to extreeme and i get about 12-14 hrs on a charge. thats with stock battery

if you want more battery id suggest taking a look at the new stock rezound battery. i hear it gives a bit more battery and fits in the thunderbolt like a stock battery
been seeing people getting 1 day or 20 hours out of it with moderate to light use.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Which miui rom has the best batt life, and what kernel aswell , input is appreciated.. thanks.


Pretty sure the Ics version has better battery life

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I get the same on both 8-9 w/ imos kernel extreme w/ smartass2 and I've ran miui for awhile now (once it got data ) and that's my average same deal with ics . But Im always on 4g I get more coverage than 3g now lmao


----------

